# Mud Nationals



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok so I heard from someone that they were going to shut mud creek down in jacksonville tx where they host mud nats at and turn it into a reservoir:aargh4: is this true?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=3965


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

if they shut it down . i will just go to river run!!!!!!!!!! and it will be years before it is shut down


----------

